# 100% repair of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard



## santapg (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.

Thank Board

Sandip Golani


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep checking the Mobile Monsters forum section regularly, as that's where laptop discussions go.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 20, 2007)

santapg said:
			
		

> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani



   Does this advice come free of cost, as in like typing here and you appear like a genie and helping us ...! 
  So many thanks in advance.This world needs more people like you.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 20, 2007)

SantapG thanks for your offer to help! I have an old computer which aint working now! When I took it to a nearby hardware engineer he checked it and informed that the motherboard is not working and is dead. Do we have any method to find out if the motherboard is gone? If at all my motherboard is not functioning what could be the possible reasons and how can we fix it?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2007)

This is good.Vendors and troubleshooters should visit this form often. Welcome to the forum Sandip.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow we certainly need more people like him.Welcome dude.And be assured you will have enough queries to answer here.


----------



## santapg (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: computer motherboard*

I can also repair computer motherboard.Any type problem in your computer motherboard just inform me, i tale you some tips with this forum.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 21, 2007)

santapg, I have already given you my question posted here. I have a problem with my motherboard. What are the suggestion from you regarding this?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 21, 2007)

@santapg

Hello,

Welcome to the forum, glad to know u are willing to share your information... as you are related to repairs to Laptops, can u suggest few tips for those who are looking for Second Hand Laptops in range of Rs. 10k... what to look if one wants to buy a Second Hand Lappy...

??


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome Sandip to the forum.
Nice to see you on the forum.


----------



## 786 (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome Sandip, it's really nice of you to help out people having problems with their motherboards, so from me, a big THANKUUU


----------



## bikdel (Sep 21, 2007)

man its good to have one like you in the forum but lemme ask..... dont you think u have to be a bit more active, online, responsive to handle the job of answering the queiries well???


----------



## vish786 (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome to forum... hope u do more work then talking.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome SantapG , i have no problems now , but will ask you as soon as my motherboard's warrenty is gone . i have replaced my M/B 3 times just because of silly problems

hope you can help

btw Welcome to DIGIT Forum


----------



## santapg (Sep 24, 2007)

*Thanks to all the members who have replied*

Many Many Thanks to all the members who have replied....to my post thanks to ThinkDigit forum too...who have given me the pleasue to serve the members...one of the member has said wether service is free or not...advice is all free. if i repair ofcourse it will be chargable. 

Second hand laptop in the group of PIII are available for Rs. 9000 - 13000 but my suggestion will be to go for a new one because until and unless u can check it up fully is very difficult. 

Thanks All Members 

I will soon post tips for keeping laptop upto date by Wed. this week.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

By the way, 

Happy Birthday


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 24, 2007)

@santapg 
Welcome to this forum hope u have a pleasant time here.

I have the following configuration for a pc i use to download and surf
Mobo-MSI-MS6367 nforce with AGP 4X
Processor-Athlon XP 2400+ @2.00Ghz
Ram-1GB DDR two 256MB DDR 266MHz and DDR 333MHZ and One 512MB DDR 333MHZ
Graphics-Chaintech Geforce 6600 256MB AGP 8X video card
I have the following problem-
Whenever I move the cabinet a bit the monitor shuts down and i have to switch off the pc and re adjust the Graphics Card in the AGP 4x slot.Any help.Also the video card fan has started making noise from the past few days even on boot,it seems chaintech uses low quality components.


----------



## hullap (Sep 24, 2007)

I will post sum probs in some time
BTW
Happpy Birthday


----------



## santapg (Sep 25, 2007)

It seems the grounding connection to u r computer from the mains is disconnected, therefore electrical noise is creating problem, check u r earthing

Sandip Golani

Don't leave your battery unused for long periods of time. Even if you use AC power most of the time, use the battery regularly to keep it in good condition. Switch off your AC adapter when the laptop is not in use. This prevents overcharging.
To extend battery life, you can try decreasing the LCD brightness while using your notebook. You can activate the `Standby' and `Hibernation' power&shy; saving modes, too, for better battery life, you can put off the Wi-Fi when not in use.
If you do not use your laptop for extended periods of time-a week or more &shy;remove the battery pack from the laptop, but only after discharging it fully.
No eating and drink&shy;ing near or around your laptop. The least bit of water could short-circuit some sensitive laptop circuits, and render it useless.
You may sometimes be tempted to turn your laptop off by simply holding down the power button until it powers down. Although quick, this method is harmful to the laptop and could cause data loss. A hard reboot should only be used as a last resort. Sometimes this is inevitable, for instance, when Windows hangs. But this should not be a regular practice.
Don't subject your laptop to jerks and shocks. This will help avoid damage to your hard drive. Preferably, power the notebook off before moving it from one place to another.
External peripherals and accessories such as external opti&shy;cal drives, PC cards and USB keyboard lights draw power from the notebook. Disconnect such devices when not in use.
Booting the notebook when it is not connected to a power source draws a lot of power from the battery. Instead of shutting down your laptop in the middle of a meeting, choose the `Suspend' mode if you wish to use it again after just a short interval. This will save battery and help you restart your work faster.
If you have just shut down your laptop, give it 30 seconds before you start it up again. This ensures that the hard drive has spun down, and is not subjected to sudden switching on and off.
Don’t put on the laptop keeping of cloth or bed because generally the air flow is  from bottom, regular doing so may reduce the life of laptop circuit.
Don’t press very hard the laptop keyboard because, if damaged can cost very high, therefore while playing game use external keyboard.

In Case u want to mail me ur problems my e-mail address is info@compudrivesystem.com

Sandip Golani


----------



## santapg (Sep 26, 2007)

*I will post on monday Tips for Purchasing Second Hand Laptop*

Wait till monday and then purchase the laptop.

Sandip Golani


----------



## santapg (Sep 27, 2007)

*Guide To Purchase Secondhand Laptop*


Laptop is used to carry from place to place…so people who travel a lot must think of the weight of the laptop.
Every battery has a lifetime. So going for a Laptop with hardly any battery backup is not suggested. Minimum of 45 minutes battery backup is very necessary. So while purchasing the secondhand laptop please keep in mind to check the laptop only on battery for minimum 30 minutes and also keep an eye on battery usage indicator.
Carry with yourself an audio, video & Blank CD/DVD so that u can check the audio section and video section of the laptop including the CD/DVD read/write test.
Run the scandisk utility available in all versions of windows and check for bad sector in hard disk.
Take with yourself any external device like thumb drive to test the USB port.
Take with yourself SD memory card to test  Card Reader (If the option is available on the laptop) 
Take any good floppy to test the floppy drive (Any how current Laptops are not coming with Floppy Drive)
Take an external headphone and microphone to test the external audio port.
Attach the laptop to the external monitor to check the external VGA port is working or not.
Open any word file and check all the keys are working or not.
Check for battery charging for 5 to 10 minutes and see the battery indicator is showing charging.
Press the window and the break keys on the keyboard and see the amount of RAM and CPU details. Further chick the hardware option and then the Device manager to see all driver are installed or not. There should be no Exclamation mark.
Slide the LCD screen slowly on the hinges and check any flicker on the display if so there may be a problem on the connector cable driving the LCD circuit of the laptop.
Also check the Modem, Bluetooth & Wi-Fi Port if available on your laptop to be purchased (Do only if you know) I will be writing on these subject next.
Check the laptop minimum for 45 minutes to see whether laptop hangs or restarts or shutdowns.
See the Laptop User manual and Driver CD are there with the Laptop.
See that u get a laptop carry case, otherwise u have to purchase one.
If all the conditions meets out OK and within your budget just go for it.
Happy LAPTOPing.


----------



## santapg (Sep 28, 2007)

*What happened No Member Comment*

What happened no member comment on my article on guide to purchase second hand laptop. After reading please leave your comment so that i get energy to write further.

Sandip Golani


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 28, 2007)

I have one question...

If you read the charger it says between 110v to 240v.... now one thing all vendors here at Kolkata say when you by a notebook, dont charge it on Genrator or Inverter power !!!

As you are in this feild please tell me are todays moderm notebooks can be charged on inverter / Generator power ?? the question is not only about Notebook charger, I was adviced dont run the TV on generator because of flactuating voltage, while my 7 year old Philips power vission is running quote fine on generator or under inverter !!!

So please shade some light on it !!

thnx...


----------



## santapg (Sep 29, 2007)

*Hi: Chota Cheeta*

Nice to have your question and nice that u r from kolkata because i belong to the same place. 

Now Power supply from generator or Invertor generally voltage is OK But the concerned factor is the frequncy and the wave shape of the output what we get is not sine wave and even not 50 hertz, so therefore we should not run any hi ended electronics devices on such available power supply. But there are cases where u have no choise, then one can take the risk.

Sandip Golani


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 30, 2007)

santapg said:
			
		

> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani



I have 17 Gb hard disk with me and it is not detecting.
I have removed that hard disk from computer and kept it in a safe place.

is there any way hard disk cna be replaired.
it is not deteced in bios.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to forum santapg
Its good to have you here.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## subratabera (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice informative thread....

Here is one request...

Can you please post motherboard beep signal codes which signals different faults of motherboard...and how to interpret them...

Thanks in advance...

Subrata Bera.


----------



## santapg (Oct 1, 2007)

*Thanks for the members who are saying the thread is informative*

Thanks to all the members who feel the information is informative. Thanks for giving me tropic to write also i will love to write any thing related to motherboard, Laptopor electronics....its 16 years spended in chiplevel repairing and also imparting training on the same subject.

I will write the tropic on motherboard troubleshooting.

Sandip Golani


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 3, 2007)

santapg said:
			
		

> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani


 
Sandip,

Your message could be a godsend for me. I have a problem which is really bothering me !

I have a presario SR 1930 IL. It had 512 MB memory as supplied by Compaq. I put another 1 GB memory (same frequency) in the second slot. The computer does not read second memory, it keeps showing 512 MB only. 

However, when we removed 512 MB, it worked fine with 1 GB RAM. We tried all sorts of things such as changing the slots etc. In between, it started showing both memories. After about 5 - 6 days, the 1 GB disappeared again !

Thinking it is a compatibility problem only, I ordered another identical 1 GB memory. Again, it is showing only one memory of 1 GB. It does not read both memories. I am at my wit's end.

I am now running the computer with one 1 GB RAM, in the slot which NOT read if both memories are there. It seems to be running OK right now as I type it.

It is really bothering me. Can you help ? I am in Kolkata too and we can talk if u like. If you leave a msg, I will give u a call.


----------



## red_hat (Oct 4, 2007)

nice info mate 

good 2 see u such handfull hands on da forum


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 5, 2007)

dear santapg,
most of us here have assembled our own desktops but very few of us know details of laptop hardware.
can you advise if its reasonable to assemble our own laptops.
Please advise on component details, availability and info necessary for the same.
Also, since tablet pcs are not available easily in India,, can you please also tell us more about the Penabled tablet screen, how and where to get it and if possible, how to build a tablet. I have also come across screen digitizers for the laptop which can be used to convert a normal laptop lcd into a tablet. I hope these are not exotic gadgets and it is possible to build such a customized laptop. Kindly reply in detail. Shall look forward to your comments.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 5, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> dear santapg,
> most of us here have assembled our own desktops but very few of us know details of laptop hardware.
> can you advise if its reasonable to assemble our own laptops.
> Please advise on component details, availability and info necessary for the same.
> Also, since tablet pcs are not available easily in India,, can you please also tell us more about the Penabled tablet screen, how and where to get it and if possible, how to build a tablet. I have also come across screen digitizers for the laptop which can be used to convert a normal laptop lcd into a tablet. I hope these are not exotic gadgets and it is possible to build such a customized laptop. Kindly reply in detail. Shall look forward to your comments.



Assembling a laptop is no difficult task either. But the hardware needed (barebones, component choices, etc.) don't have any retail presence in India. Meaning you don't get the stuff you need to build a laptop from scratch in the market.

So, buying a branded notebook PC is the only option. Now that there are hundreds of options to choose from, it's not difficult to find the laptop of your choice in the given budget. Dell also offers some basic customization in their laptops sold in India. So, you can always resort to their systems.


----------



## santapg (Oct 8, 2007)

See as far as the IT has proceeded assembly laptop in large scale is possible but not one for u and me. So think of going for a good brand.

Sandip Golani


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 8, 2007)

my motherboard with chipset i845 has a 3.3v/5v connector near the AGP slot, what is the purpose of it.. does it need to be plugged in with a drive cable to generate more power for the AGP card.. please help... i currently use a pci (not pci-e) card.

another query.. my mobo Intel VC820 with RD RAM failed to start.. no activity... afaik the mobo will not boot if RAM has failed.. is it true.. 

thanks in advance pal..


----------



## santapg (Oct 9, 2007)

*Hi! Solomon*

HI! solomon, i am busy today so i will be give ur answer tomorrow



Sandip Golani


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Hi! Solomon*



			
				santapg said:
			
		

> HI! solomon, i am busy today so i will be give ur answer tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Sandip Golani


 
Will appreciate if u cud look at my problem too .. it is really bothering me .. thanks ..


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 9, 2007)

waiting pal...


----------



## bugsome (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi sandeep...i have a problem...one of my friends pc had problems of not booting...the processor was find defective and we got it replaced..since then the key board and mouse is not working..There is no power in keyboard or mouse...Booting goes on well..and it is not stopping at any keyboard error..Xp loads succesfully but..noting can be done bcoz..there is no input available..I even tried a usb mouse,,,but its not working..


----------



## santapg (Oct 24, 2007)

*Keyboard and mouse no power problem*

All desktop motherboard has a fuse near the keyboard jack through which 5v DC flows the fuse has blown off. It controls both keyboard and mouse.

Sandip Golani


----------



## ecmbrepair (Nov 3, 2007)

santapg said:
			
		

> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani


 
Hi i am PRAVIN form nagpur. I want to know from where i can get desktop & laptop motherboard POWER IC & LPC IC. Which eprom programer to buy for flashing BIOS of laptop & desktop motherboard.

THANKS


----------



## raj7000 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi sandip i am studying hardware and networking from jetking i wanted some advice on laptop repairing.I have a dell cpx latitude laptop.It is not strating at all.I showed it to a hardware engineer over here and he tod me that the motherboard had problems and the repairing cost woud be around 7000 Rs.Can u provide me some help on how can i repair the laptop on my own or is there any guide on rapiring laptops which can help me.I live in surat.Please note that laptop repairing is not covered in our syllabus and can u send me the list of  tools and guide needed to repair a desktop motherboard


----------



## santapg (Nov 5, 2007)

*Getting Laptop & Desktop IC's*

See i am into the business since last 16 years, I get all my requirements from China, if you have some contacts thats easy. secondly there is no book for laptop repair which u can read and repair.... porper learning the subject is very important. If you are interested in learning visit my web site which gives all details about the course i do conduct on laptop troubleshooting and repairing.

Sandip Golani


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

^can you tel me whats wrong with this Laptop LCD 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/lcd-20071017122938.jpg-=-=-=-=-*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/lcd_negative_effect-20071017122939.jpg

is it repairable?

if not, how much will a new LCD will cost?

Laptop- Compaq Presario M2000.
m/b intel 855.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70923


----------



## bugsome (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard and mouse no power problem*



			
				santapg said:
			
		

> All desktop motherboard has a fuse near the keyboard jack through which 5v DC flows the fuse has blown off. It controls both keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Sandip Golani




Thanks for the info man...i got it serviced..Thx again..
But now i've got another problem...My system is refusing to boot..no display,No beep...nothing..just the fan and lights are working.I tried another RAM but same..Worse..sometimes it boots up...but is restarting repeatedly...I suspected the SMPS and brought a new one..but the same..What could be wrong?


----------



## BilluMastan (Nov 17, 2007)

santapg said:
			
		

> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani


well i purchased one mobo(Omaxe 865chipset) to replace my oldone (Gygabyte845 chipset)which went faulty in my pc(assembled)PIV,DDR1 ram 512mb,window xp(media centre), dvd & cd-rom drives. After assembling when tried to install the mobo driver cd it works fine except the realtek97 could not be loaded and cd-rom drive had not active due to ide2 port in the mobo not working. Now i want to get the software of the mobo(omaxe) driver cd in the site to download coz the cd is missing. could u help me in resolve my problems.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello santapg.. was relieved to hear that u've had an experience since 16 years... 


hope you can help me.

The problem with my old Celeron PC ( Pentium 3 era)  is that
When i turn it on, it does not POST. The Motherboard has a light which lights up. The fans are working. The CPU gets hot... i touched it after turning it off. 
The RAM is working.
The monitor shoes "No SIGNAL"
Initially after warming it up by leaving it in the conditon for 1 hour or so and then restarting it solved the problem.  slowly it had to be kept overnight and then from one day it wouldn't ever start. 


My speculation is that the motherboard has gone dead.

and 3 of my friends having similarly aged Computers with similar specification face the same problem. 

One of them does not start at all.
One of them starts but like my initial problem . Sometimes it does, sometimes after warming up.
the other has similar problems.

All in all there are 4 of us and the computer are really old ~ 5 years or so.

Is it because the capacitors have gone dead?

but i have seen people getting it repaired without replacing the motherboard as well.. 

could you help me?


----------



## santapg (Nov 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^can you tel me whats wrong with this Laptop LCD
> 
> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/lcd-20071017122938.jpg-=-=-=-=-*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/lcd_negative_effect-20071017122939.jpg
> 
> ...


 
It is a matrix  controller problem with your laptop. It is repairable. we have to change the matrix controller or it can be also dry solder some where.

Sandip Golani


----------



## mayneu (Nov 24, 2007)

santapg said:
			
		

> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani



hi santapg, i need a advice from u.
i have a dell E1505 inspiron laptop. its 1 and half years old. now its dvd wroter got screwed up. i want to replace it with a new one. 
i am in search of it. but not yet decided which company dvd writer to choose. i heard that liteon is best.
what do u say??? i want an internal dvd writer with dual layer capability. when i enquired it here in bangalore, they said liteon costs 4.5k approx.

some said toshiba is best.
what would u suggest??? and why. i need the full details of that model with price and contact number of the service centre....if u dont mind.....
i am in need of a dvd writer urgently.... kindly reply soon pls.... my email id manuvaidya@gmail.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a really old 11" screen twinhead lappy.
It says powered by intel 32 bit processor.
it has windows95(guess) and dos.
mouse ball on rt side up not working
it was my first pc, so have some imotional attachments
its really light and compact.
only floppy drive.
my uncle gave it to me 9 years back.
my mom dropped it while it was in its bag
it broke a bit on the right hand corner.
screen not working.
guess some wires broken.
this happened years back
please advice how it can be repared.
also, what good use can it be put to other than playing aladdin, doom, jill of the jungle and lionking?
can I run linux?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2007)

regarding my previous post, Can it be repaired enough for use as a thin client with my ubuntu install?


----------



## satyamy (Dec 4, 2007)

santapg said:
			
		

> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani


 
I have some problem with my Desktop Mobo 
Can you help ?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Santapg.... Welcome 

Problem: Desktop Motherboard
Brand: ASROCK
Type:Intel 865GV

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73329
This will tell u abt my problem

Now i was told by my service engineer that the chipset IC was failed....
and he told u cat get that IC, so I have to change the Motherboard!!

What u say santagp???
Waiting for ur reply!


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

santapg! Can you help me? I have an old computer which isnt working anymore! When I took it to hardware shop the fellow told that the motherboard is not working . Can I repair my motherboard? Whom should I take the motherboard to? Will there be people who specifically work on motherboards? Can a motherboard be repaired if its faulty?


----------



## GRABDAB (Aug 12, 2008)

*Acer laptop motherboard problem*

Hi Sandip,

My Acer Laptop 2300 travel mate is not booting.
The authorised service centre told me that an IC is gone on the motherboard.
I want to know if the IC can be repaired/replaced.
OR, can I fix someother laptop motherboard?

Thanks and regards,
Grab


----------



## __12on (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Santapg, i have a compaq presario V3000 V3424av. My problem is that the laptop has been damaged. The company repairers have told it is a motherboard problem and that the repair or change will cost me 16 000 Rs/-!! 16 K is too much i guess, so would you please inform me whether the said amount is true? or any other advice would help. I reside in chennai. BTW its been exactly one year and i have lost the warranty.


----------



## rkum (Oct 19, 2008)

Dear Sandeep Ji,
I have a Compaq 2375 model Laptop. I have some problem in its motherboard in power input side. Incase u undertake chip level repairs of Laptop Motherboard then I may carry the same to you, or else you may let me know an authentic place in Kolkata who undertake chip level repairs. Regards, Ravi, 9230000880.


----------



## chouhow (Oct 19, 2008)

santapg said:


> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani




one fine day my motherboard start beeps 5 times but no display on my screen and 
than no motion from my cpu.the fan and processor do starts and graphic card too but only for 5 seconds than everything goes stand still.i contacted asus customer care and they respond this---
Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

My name is Jany and it is my pleasure to help you with your problem today.

Do you mean that the PC now could not POST?
If yes, please clear CMOS as the following steps:
1)Turn off the computer and unplug the power cord.
2)Remove the BIOS battery.
3)Move the clrtc1(besides the battery) jumper caps from [1-2] to [2-3] 
for 5-10 seconds,then put the jumper caps back to the original position, [1-2].
4) Re-install the battery.
5) Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
6) If you can go to bios then, load default settings, save and exit.
If it is not helpful, I suggest you to take the motherboard out of case and keep the necessary components(a CPU, one memory, a graphic card) onboard for a test.
If the problem still exists,
1, Please take out your memory cards and graphics card, try to clean their golden connectors with a rubber, then reseat them back.
2, Please take the CPU cooler out, add some thermal paste to the CPU surface, then reseat the cooler back and keep the cooler tightly installed.
If the problem still persists, if convenience, please change the necessary components to test again.
If it is still not helpful and your retailer could not help you, please let me know. Thanks for your cooperation.
but to my surprise there is definitely a three pin near cmos battery,but there is no cap on it,do that is the problem which is creating no display .please help me!!!
my config---asus a8ne, amd athlon 3000+,512mb RAM*2, 160 gb hdd,nvidia 6600 GT 256 Mb card.


----------



## vkajith (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello All

My Laptop (Compaq Presario C300) is not responding to Power On. One technician opened it and found out that one IC in the Power Supply section is burned out, but no idea, which this IC is. Can anyone help?

Thanks for your time
Ajith


----------



## prasensmu (Jan 15, 2009)

santapg said:


> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani


Hi Sandip..I am a reseller (kolkata),i am having many non-working p4 -p3 motherboard.
i wnna to repair those under Rs 200 .
Pls send me ur quatation or advice to email rasensmu@gmail.com


----------



## gggg66 (Oct 3, 2009)

santapg said:


> Hi! i am Sandip Golani from kolkata India, Engaged in chip Level Repairing & Troubleshooting Of Laptop & Desktop Motherboard, If Any Board User have any problem in laptop or desktop hardware or software pls feel free to write in this forum. I will answer to all questions.
> 
> Thank Board
> 
> Sandip Golani


hi sandip,
 im in serious problem in my laptop ........
 it is the model of hp compaq nx6110 which is familiar ................

problem:
in my lap top after my battery got backuping problem since 6 months .....i used to rum on ac in regular. then and there it will get hang and by pressing or tilting by oneside made it to be continued.. upto few weeks, ago it got stopped working at all.........
i depart the computer and i cant find where the prblem is but the adapter volt is 17.8
and when it is pluged in the motherboard ...the input volt across inputu holder is 300millivolts only ................
wat may be the problem............

is there any materials on repairing laptop & desktop mother board in board level.......
actually its warranty had gone one year ago....
i asked for service it ..............it comes of cost 3-5000 /- for that i can bout new to my laptop..... so please help me on this ...........
if the matter is not clear then reply me i will explain it broadly..............

thanks in advance...............waiting rply
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


santapg said:


> See i am into the business since last 16 years, I get all my requirements from China, if you have some contacts thats easy. secondly there is no book for laptop repair which u can read and repair.... porper learning the subject is very important. If you are interested in learning visit my web site which gives all details about the course i do conduct on laptop troubleshooting and repairing.
> 
> Sandip Golani



 hi i cant find ur web address canu mail me please ............ thanks


----------



## raghu1_k (Mar 11, 2010)

hi sandip,

I have 4 yr old pc and my problem is my system turns off(not shut down by os) suddenly wen i am working and when i restart the system it runs agian for some time, but if i keep the system idle or downloading something or simple borwsing it runs fine.My processer,RAM's nd SMPS are working fine.the problem i observed is wen is run more applications at a time or doing zipping activity it turns off mainly.There is no virus in my XP os, the same problem occurs wen i run in my fedora os also.moreover my dvd is also not working is there any problem with motherboard?my configuration is
Intel motherboard
pentium Processor D 2.99Ghz
2.0 GB + 0.5 GB RAM


----------

